

Sortbox: Like e-mail filters, for your Dropbox - joejohnson
http://www.sortmybox.com/

======
risratorn
Nice idea and good execution, this could very well be a default feature of
dropbox, i'm a fan!

~~~
DjMojoRisin
Thanks for the kind words! Appreciate it!

------
mistermann
Nice idea. It's sad that this type of feature doesn't come in the base
product. Dropbox itself is extremely good at what it does, but it essentially
only does one thing. Even things as obvious and simple to implement as "files
remaining to sync" don't exist. Despite being a paying customer and impressed
by its one feature, I have a strong dislike for Dropbox unless they start to
add common sense feautures.

------
prawn
Looks useful. Wish there was a magic box like this that did the same sort of
thing on my PC. e.g., movie file over 600MB, put it on external storage Vega
next time it's connected, categorised by starting letter; MP3 extension, add
to iTunes database without having to load slug iTunes.

~~~
m_eiman
Doesn't Windows have something like OSX's Folder Actions that could do this?

e.g. <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2350034,00.asp>

~~~
prawn
Still on XP, but never heard of anything like that for Windows. Upvote for the
info though.

------
captn3m0
This+ ifttt = awesome!

------
kymair
"Oops, an error occured" What happened?

~~~
theceka
I think it was due to traffic, maybe? I don't see it now but saw it a few
hours ago. Seems to be working fine.

------
JSherratt
Sortbox (<http://www.getsortbox.com>) is a FI Incubated startup that gives
companies a platform to review and organize job applicants. It replaces your
email inbox for categorizing, organizing and reviewing people.

------
iSloth
Great idea and it looks great as well!

